# Chattahoochee Fall Line (Ft. Perry) 11/6-8



## BIGGUS (Sep 2, 2014)

Anybody else get drawn solo? Gonna try to wait for the heat to break a bit then get down and do a little scouting.  Does anyone know of a good place to stay close by? Looking forward to it, will be my first public land hunt in a while. Used all 7 of my points, but it got"r"done. With only 35 spots I figured it'd be a tough draw. Curious how many it took for others.


----------



## hotamighty (Sep 2, 2014)

I got drawn for the archery hunt with 5 points. It was my first choice so I feel like I did good.I am going solo because no-one else had any points to put in with me.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Me, my dad and wife all got drawn for the first gun hunt. Nov 6-8. It took 6pts to do it. I had 9 and they had 8 each so we still have some left in the bank.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 2, 2014)

Local lodging looks pretty slim. Looks like I may be renting a camper.


----------



## bubbafowler (Sep 2, 2014)

I got drawn for the last gun hunt.  I have been down scouting and it looks good.  Ya'll please let me know how you do.  Also, there is no lodging nearby that we could find and the "camping area" is just an old clearing.


----------



## tcoker (Sep 3, 2014)

My son got drawn for the Ft. Perry A/C firearms hunt 10/2-10/4.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 10, 2014)

I got drawn for the 6-8 Nov gun hunt on Fort Perry. My camp is 20 miles away in Talbot. Biggus, you are more than welcome to stay in my cabin on a couch. PM if you are interested. Took 6 points for me.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 10, 2014)

PM sent. Thank you sir!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 6, 2014)

I am at hunt now Thursday am. Heard first shot at 8:20. Who else is here.


----------



## barehunter26 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Slippery, got any hunt updates for us.  I'll be down in two weeks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 7, 2014)

I was down there and to be honest disappointed in the place. Yesterday morning I heard 1 shot, talked with a guy that killed a nice 8 he said. There were a bunch more shots yesterday evening and when we left I think like 6 bucks had been checked out. I let a legal buck walk. His left side was nice, but his right was all jacked up and I really did not feel like dragging one almost a half mile unless I was gonna mount it. He would not have been mounted so I let it him walk. I just wish he would have walked by my wife. The place is nice don't get me wrong and the DNR staff was nothing but professional and all around good guy, but if I could do it over I would have saved my 6pts for something else. O well lessoned learned....... Good luck to those going in the future. Finding a spot to hunt out of a climber is tough. If you stick to the planted pines you can, but the other areas are a jungle.....


----------



## barehunter26 (Nov 8, 2014)

Were the deer showing much signs of rutting yet?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Scrapes and hooked bushes all over in the thick stuff.


----------



## rvhink (Nov 9, 2014)

Very disappointed in Ft Perry.  Saw two does jump the road on the way back to camp after dark the first day.  Next day saw a huge doe on a side road but wasn't there to shoot does.  Saw another two in a field someone was hunting.  Saw another standing on a road midday.  That was the extent.  Maybe I misread the GON article but I was expecting something a lot different for my 5 priority points.  I think I'll go back to my normal WMA location in the future.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 10, 2014)

I only hunted thru Friday. Disappointed in the hunt but the place is beautiful. Saw a few does, maybe a small buck chasing not sure they were fast. Lots of scrapes. Not sure of the final results but don't think there were a lot of bucks killed. Like previously stated the DNR guys were great. I guess my expectations were too high.


----------



## barehunter26 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, when you wait 6 years to get drawn for one these hunts the expectations do get high.  Sorry you two were disappointed, but at least you gave it a try.  Thanks for the updates.  I will be there for the last gun hunt.


----------

